# obligatory what did you get at the sale thread.



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

So what all did yall get? I picked up some great deals on used saltigas, saltist, torium, procyon, ect... everything good that was used/broke was gone in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Had my buddy pick me up a Battle 2 5000 on a Tsunami jigging rod, 6'6 H















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

I was a little disappointed no shimano calcutta for sale very few shimano reels but did pickup a couple of penn reels


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

southern yakker said:


> So what all did yall get? I picked up some great deals on used saltigas, saltist, torium, procyon, ect... everything good that was used/broke was gone in less than 5 minutes.


what was on sale at the used section? I never make it out early enough to buy anything used.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

What kind of prices were on the battle 2's? I mean...I'm going by there my damn self as soon as I get off...lol...I'm just itching to know if I'm buying a new battle today or not. I don't need one at all, but if the price is right lol! Screw it...it's just money.

It feels like Christmas Eve at work today! I can't focus on a damn thing I'm supposed to be doing...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I bought way too much ! Don't forget to burn your receipts , right there in the parking lot ! Don't screw up and leave it in your pocket or your truck. When you get home immediately mix all your new stuff with your old stuff. Then go outside and burn the bag. Always keep your wife happy , and generally they aren't happy when they find receipts for several hundred dollars worth of fishing tackle. Lol.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Yakavelli said:


> What kind of prices were on the battle 2's? I mean...I'm going by there my damn self as soon as I get off...lol...I'm just itching to know if I'm buying a new battle today or not. I don't need one at all, but if the price is right lol! Screw it...it's just money.
> 
> It feels like Christmas Eve at work today! I can't focus on a damn thing I'm supposed to be doing...


You think you have it bad .... I am trying to justify driving in from B'ham AL. I just can't pull the trigger. Now if the cobia were already running..... DONE!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

GROUPERKING said:


> I bought way too much ! Don't forget to burn your receipts , right there in the parking lot ! Don't screw up and leave it in your pocket or your truck. When you get home immediately mix all your new stuff with your old stuff. Then go outside and burn the bag. Always keep your wife happy , and generally they aren't happy when they find receipts for several hundred dollars worth of fishing tackle. Lol.


I wish I would have known you were going to be there this morning. I would have loved to meet you in person so u could shake you hand and thank you in person for all of your help last year.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spring Sale*

The Shimano outside was a little lighter than in the past but that is beyond my control. The reps had less to buy. Remember that everything inside the store is deeply discounted as well and we should have most of the Shimano you need inside. We have plenty of Penn reels. We will be putting more stuff out throughout the weekend. I will update on more Shimano's outside if we get more.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

WAReilly said:


> I wish I would have known you were going to be there this morning. I would have loved to meet you in person so u could shake you hand and thank you in person for all of your help last year.


Dang hate I missed you , I would have liked to have met you also.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

goheel said:


> what was on sale at the used section? I never make it out early enough to buy anything used.


from cheap sweepfires reels to nice shimanos. Mainly daiwa with a couple shimanos and I found one penn.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Not thru yet, but so far:

2 Daiwa Seep Fire reels
Daiwa Whisker 2600 reel
Daiwa Sol 2500 reel
Bubba Blade ( nice knife and very SHARP)
bunch of terminal tackle
Flouro carbon leader
Power Pro
T-shirts
waterproof emergency equipment
2 large bags of BGE charcoal
Trout bobber rigs 
etc. etc..


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Picked up a couple of Battle II's today. A few hooks. The reels were picked over when I arrived at 11 am. There were plenty of Penn reels. Cheaper than retail price, so not a bad sale. I should have got out of bed when the alarm went off at 3:30 this morning.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Pilar said:


> Picked up a couple of Battle II's today. A few hooks. The reels were picked over when I arrived at 11 am. There were plenty of Penn reels. Cheaper than retail price, so not a bad sale. I should have got out of bed when the alarm went off at 3:30 this morning.


Yeah the really good deals on reels were gone quick. Plenty of other reels there at great prices though. I'll be going back a few more times to get lures and tackle. This morning was just for reels


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Some Yo-Zuri plugs for trolling, 2 types fluorocarbon leader spools, some swivels, a pair of fish grips for the kayak and some wire for kings.

I had a thin budget budget due to accessorizing the new kayak. It's tough to walk out of there without blowing your load.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Jgatorman said:


> Now if the cobia were already running..... DONE!



Cobia are running.......:yes: I saw went 1 for 3 today:shifty: Only 29 inches but still a nice un:shifty::shifty::shifty:


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spring Sale*

I hope to see everyone again tomorrow. We are re-stocking this afternoon. Tomorrow is shrimp and crawfish.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Picked me up a Trevala and a Teramar. And some assorted terminal tackle. Didn't have the exact Teramar I was looking for, so I guess I'll go back next year. Made a run to Ocean Masters and then a stop at Joe Pattis. And the weekend just started!


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

I made it out cheap.... 5- 2oz Lucanus Jigs and a 6'6" H Tsunami Jigging rod


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

not bad for the first trip, I set a limit of $200/day.... Todays total was $200.03... That dang 3 cents.... 

Jigs, sinkers, knives, hooks, a couple poppers, so forth, everything to throw over the side of the boat.... ha ha


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Anyone see any bulk spools of mono in the 15-20# range?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

WAHOOU39 said:


> Anyone see any bulk spools of mono in the 15-20# range?


A whole bunch of bulk spools inside. Didn't see what test.


----------



## W69DY (Dec 13, 2014)

What time do the doors open tomorrow ?


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Well considering I just bought a f/f for the yak I walked out of there under $100. I feel kinda accomplished.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> What kind of prices were on the battle 2's? I mean...I'm going by there my damn self as soon as I get off...lol...I'm just itching to know if I'm buying a new battle today or not. I don't need one at all, but if the price is right lol! Screw it...it's just money.
> 
> It feels like Christmas Eve at work today! I can't focus on a damn thing I'm supposed to be doing...


The 8000's were $95.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I decided against the Battle. Costas won the coin toss...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I might have to head back for some Costas for the wife. She was looking at some, but we had to get the kids back in the car. Place was a nightmare with a stroller.


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Jason said:


> Cobia are running.......:yes: I saw went 1 for 3 today:shifty: Only 29 inches but still a nice un:shifty::shifty::shifty:


ill be out there this weekend looking for some.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

2 sets of Grundens rain gear, some long sleeve shirts, terminal tackle. First time in since the remodel. Seemed a little cramped because of all of the people but the people working there were very helpful.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Mind saying what you had to give for the tiagra?


----------



## max h1 (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm going to miss the sale this year unfortunately, down here in South Florida assisting my parents with some medical issues.


----------



## TJ Hooker (May 22, 2011)

Picked up a Saltist 6500 and a Trevala rod while freezing my butt off


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

cody&ryand said:


> mind saying what you had to give for the tiagra?


$550


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Ok...I just left from the sale. A lot of items still there for sale. I was looking for two items at this sale ( 10 ft. bamboo gaff and a fighting harness) both items were a no go. No bamboo gaff at all and they had fighting harnesses on the inside, but not marked down enough to make a difference. I left the big tent event with all my money still in my bank. It was very hard to leave empty handed, but I had no choice.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Just left with circle hooks for the year, a new tackle bag, and some odds and end. Ouch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaquility (Nov 13, 2007)

Hooks, line, swivels, weights, net, sabikis, and the bucket. Smaller budget, so mainly a terminal tackle trip this year. Thanks to Outcast for continuing this event. Not too crowded at 7 am today.


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

Anymore used stuff being put out tommorow morning?


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Got me a bunch of mirrolures and owner hooks. Is it me or it seems like the selection is pretty slim this year?


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

If people complain they might stop doing it for us. I'm sure it's not easy putting that together


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spring Sale*

We did have a few hundred cartons of goods that did not make it in due to the snow and ice up north. It was totally beyond my control. I am trying to pull more out of the inside and replenish the best I can. I really appreciate all your support. I just put out a bunch more Shimano reels and a pile of hooks. Still pulling inventory. As far as the bamboo gaffs I never had bamboo gaffs but we do have bamboo gig poles and I will give you an outside price on it and the harness you wanted. If you are looking for a particular item and we have it inside but we don't have it outside just let me know and I will try to make it work for both of us.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Well dang. I thought the prices were the same inside and out. I bought my rods inside. Guess ya live and learn.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Lots of inventory didn't make it due to weather. Doing pretty good all things considered.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Sucks to hear that a lot of inventory didn't make it. I guess you guys can save those for the fall sale. I'm not bashing this spring's sale, just noticing there are not as much stuff as usual. The food is still awesome though. Also, couldn't seem to find the outcast inshore guide rods. Are they inside? They're usually outside at past sales.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

The inshore guide rods are in stock but not under the tent. However, we will bring them out of stock for 89.95. Just come get me. Ask for Wade. We can make this happen. Normally 129.00-139.00.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

I've been going to the sale for ten years, and I thought this year the deals were as good as I've ever seen, if you were willing to be a little open minded about selection. For example, I am normally a Shimano spinning reel guy, but I found a couple of Mid to upper end Daiwas under the tent that were a more reel for the same money I would have gotten with the Shimanos. So I went with them instead.
I think if you are expecting a bargain you should be willing to be flexible as well.

I also spent a good bit of time searching through the gazillion rods outside and found smoking hot pricing on a Terez, Tallus and Star Paraflex.

At the other end of the a scale they had 99 cent sabiki rigs for the first time in several years. 

They also had an extra large supply of the Dexter Russell filet knives this time at the usual killer pricing.

One of the best deals at the sale are the Outcast Custom jigging rods at $79. They are very well made and a great alternative to the Trevallas, which I will no longer buy since Shimano will no longer warranty them for breaking, which happens all too often. I bought one last year and am very pleased with it.

On top of all this, There is great food being served for lunch each day at no charge, and that is a tremendous effort of time and money on Outcast's behalf!

Thank you Tommy for doing all that you do, including personally serving me a hamburger yesterday. I think you are the MAN indeed!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Tomorrows lunch.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Gonna be there bright and early in the morn hopefully ya'll still have some penn battles in stock.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

We do


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Look for the Battle II's.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Downtime2 said:


> The inshore guide rods are in stock but not under the tent. However, we will bring them out of stock for 89.95. Just come get me. Ask for Wade. We can make this happen. Normally 129.00-139.00.


Dang wish I would of known that. I ended up getting the cheaper one


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Sweet! Hopefully ya'll have divorce papers at the cash register. &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Penn battle II 8000 with tiger lite jigging rod packed with power pro super slick 65. Twin penn 4500 combos, some flouro, weights, hooks, and so on and so forth.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

The food was great today! I didn't find anything else that I couldn't live without but there is still a ton of stuff there.


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

On Thursday, picked up a Saragosa SW 8000, a Daiwa Tatula inshore baitcaster, and a couple used/damaged reels. Today, got a bunch of circle hooks, some nice Owner trebles, and a Teramar West Coast rod that I'll customize. 

Today was the day for digging through the boxes, and found some nice stuff. Got lots of hooks for making some lures and jigs.


----------



## ABC (Apr 20, 2008)

will anything new be out tomorrow


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spring Sale.*

I am trying to get new stuff out. I have been bringing out lots of stuff today. If there is something you are looking for let me know. If I have it I will try to make a deal for you


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

jmunoz said:


> Dang wish I would of known that. I ended up getting the cheaper one


Yeah, me too. I asked several people about the inshore custom rods and was told they were on the wall inside. Only 20% off so I passed and got a lesser one under the tent also. For $89 I would have grabbed one or probably two. I was a little disappointed because that is what I went for.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Plenty of Variety in my Bags*

I have gotten two reels loaded up with braid, about 5 or 6 Dexter knives, circle hooks, vertical jigs, sinkers, paddles for the kids, small dip nets, swivels, about 10 t-shirts, Owner Treble hooks, flourocarbon leader, Outcast Koozies and the thing I went for most of all the Jinkai Crimper. I forgot to get the sleeves because the kids kept me busy but I'll go tomorrow. Oh and I bought the big bucket so I can use it for my castnet. Did I mention the food was as great as it always is? Well in case I forgot, it was. thanks again guys, Mike


----------



## grady306 (Mar 17, 2008)

Great day at the sale today. Picked up some savage shrimp,
Leads, gotchas, hooks , fluoro, gaff, twitch baits , 
Knives, and sabikis. Thanks again Wade , Tommy , n everybody.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Got a rod, hooks, mirrodines, sabikis, weights, dexter knife, and a but ton of rattletraps. Debating going back today, but not sure if my wife will kill me! Great sale as usual outcast! Thanks


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spring Sale*

Well it's a wrap. I just got home for some rest. I want to thank everyone for making the sale run perfectly. I really appreciate Ben and Noah for doing a great Job with the food and big thanks out to all of our customers for making the sale a success.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

got my shimano and penn reels i wanted. picked up a good amount of tackle. and as a any other outcast sale if your in doubt of where things are ASK the guys and they will help you. i asked questions and found everything i was looking for. THANKS OUTCAST.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Got me a dedicated Jigging rod and reel, some treble hooks and rings to replace all my rusty ones, couple of diamond jigs, gotchas, other small nick naks, a bilge pump and a much needed trailer tire for the boat. 

Didn't spend as much as I thought I was going to but I haven't fished that much over the last 3 years and haven't lost any tackle. LOL!!!

Great job Tommy and crew on the sale. D. Woodly and Wade were very helpful on any questions I had. Looking forward to next year.


----------



## ABC (Apr 20, 2008)

This was my first time at this sale. Cool getting there at 3:45 Thursday and seeing the line wrapped the building. This was a very professionally run event, a great show with plenty of bargains. My bucket ran over


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Took advantage of the line spooling special and had a couple(14) reels spooled at a great price and 2 tubes of reel butter. Also had the dynamic duo of Wade and Woodley along with the Queen of Outcast Miss Christine help my wife with a suprise tekota 700 for an anniversary gift for me without my knowledge! :thumbup: You still owe me Uncle Fester!!!!! Thanks Tommy and crew for another great sale.


----------



## JWC130 (Jan 2, 2015)

I got an aftco harness i have been looking for and 4k yards of 130lb sufix mono. I couldnt pass up a 2k yard spool for $50.


----------

